# NH Vizslas!?! Anyone out there :-P



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello again, 

It's been a long time since I visited this forum. We were considering adding a Vizsla puppy last spring, but decided to wait one more year. 

Just curious if there are any local Vizlas in our area(NH). I would love the opportunity to meet with some prior to making the commitment.  I have yet to meet one!

and if there are any recommended breeders in New England. Last year I did contact a few, but would like some more referrals. I am willing to travel some for a good pup, but of course would like to stay local if possible. We also travel to Ontario to our Cottage on Lake Huron ... traveling there may also be an option. And I have pilots in the family ;-) (I feel weird about "shipping" a dog.)

Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, and sadly, Lisa Deforrest of New Durham NH passed away 2 years ago. Lisa was the breeder of the Upwind Vizslas.
However, Wendy Russel, of Widdeshins Farm, in Maine, still breeds Vizslas from time to time along with Weim's. If you're looking for a true to type, field hunting Vizsla, Wendy would be my first recommendation to contact.
Bob Seelye(sp.) is also now located in Maine. He would also be at the top of my list. Bob bred the Cliffside dogs in Maryland for many years. I don't know if he is breeding any longer though.
Patsy Ballinghouse in Mass is another good contact. Agility dogs are her forte.
There is also a very nice breeder in Plainfield CT. I'm embarrassed to admit I've fogotten her name, even though I see her at the local Tractor Supply every now and then.
Deb Goodie is now in Upstate New York. She may only be training.trialing though.

I'd still start with Wendy. She will point you in the right direction if nothing else.
Tell her that Upwind Marvel, now Gunnr, says hello.


----------

